# Hear Between The Lines :)



## Organic Sound (Nov 3, 2021)

Hey, my name is Rami and I make microtonal/microharmonic music, check it out here: 

Glad to be part of this forum, interested to share ideas here!

Cheers!
Rami


----------



## Pier-V (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! Nice presentation (straight to the point!) and most importantly... great topic.
I'm pretty sure microtonal music will be huge in the near future. And yeah, I know many experiments have been done in the XX century already but I feel only NOW we are really starting to grasp its true meaning. 


> Glad to be part of this forum, interested to share ideas here!


I don't want to spam the thread with links since this is a presentation post, but if you are interested I will gladly share what I've gathered so far from listening to other composers! Just let me know


----------

